# Joliet Illinois Cube Meet!



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the final edit I will make this date is final I can't keep changing dates!

When: October 27 2013 potentially November 9, 2013
Where: Louis Joliet Mall Food Court (we will me at the sparbo pizza place then we will find tables.)
Time: 3:00 pm
Address: 3340 Mall Loop Dr #1249, Joliet, IL 60431


This is now final!
Send me a pm if you are going!
Alright, if any of you do not want a fangshi or a weilong I will buy it black body only!


----------



## benskoning (Oct 19, 2013)

might go... we will see.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

benskoning said:


> might go... we will see.



Ben! Please do, if you do I will buy either of these cubes from your store! Just bring I will buy!
Fangshi shaung ren
Or a weilong


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

benskoning said:


> might go... we will see.


Yeah bring a weilong I will buy it off of you!

Black body please.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2013)

I go to this mall all the time! In fact, I was there earlier today. Will definitely go.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 20, 2013)

scott can we change the date i forgot i had a volleyball game that day


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

Jaycee said:


> I go to this mall all the time! In fact, I was there earlier today. Will definitely go.



Guys this is important I'm bumping this up 1 day! Because bronycuber has to attend a game sorry.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 20, 2013)

can we make it Nov. 2? I can only make it on saturdays


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

How about we have to separate meet ups? The 26 and 2? That would be cool but I would have to talk with my father it is his weekend with me.


----------

